# What cover are you currently using?



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a serious cover problem/interest/addiction?  So just thought I'd ask.... ya know, just for giggles.

Currently using an Oberon Bold Celtic Knot in Saddle.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Currently, a Belkin case....hopefully tomorrow it will be a Noreve!


----------



## Ottie (Aug 31, 2009)

I am currently using my JavoEdge Flip Case I switch out between the M-Edge Platform and Oberon when the mood suits me.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Oberon Purple Roof of Heaven.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

M-Edge Prodigy, synthetic leather dark red.

Wanted real leather but the synthetic red is much, much prettier!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

Oberon Green Avenue of Trees.


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Oberon Tree of Life in Saddle.


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

I just got a M-Edge Platform in black leather and love it so far!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Oberon River Garden in red.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

bobarra Austen in frogs (see my avatar). 

http://www.bobarra.com/cart/index.php


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

black Noreve


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

M-Edge Prodigy in fuchsia; 

I have two Oberons, but I've been traveling lately and love the incorporated light.

Also it goes with my current skin.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Red Noreve


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sandy Vintage Noreve since last August.  Very occasionally a pink Mivizu Sleek.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Noreve Passion Vintage is on order.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

switch between my blue/yellow Bobarra Austen and my Javoedge croc.  Today its the Bobarra


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oberon Hokusai Wave in Navy.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Oberon Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue for the K2 and Noreve Ambition in Black for the DX.

Best Wishes!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My Nancy Drew cover by Alicia Klein -- love love love it!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am using Oberon's Roof of Heaven in sky blue.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

M-Edge Go! purple pebbled leather.
I'm lusting after a "Tree of Life" Oberon in saddle.


----------



## lizziebeth (Mar 13, 2010)

"New style" Amazon cover in black (with a bit of adornment).


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Celtic Wine


----------



## Smokey (Mar 2, 2010)

I use an M-edge Platform (marbled red), M-edge Leisure cover (red), or a two-piece clear shell. (Yes I'm addicted to the accessories!)


----------



## PeachyKeen (Mar 19, 2010)

Tuff-Luv saddle brown leather


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

A black Speck cover. It can stand up, or be used "book style". I love it.


----------



## tigresslily (Feb 16, 2010)

Oberon Da Vinci in Wine.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Currently I have *Sapphire Blue M-Edge Go* on my K2 and *Green Oberon Creekbed Maple* on my DX, but I switch between 6 covers frequently on my K2.


----------



## profsusan (May 7, 2009)

Brown pebble-grain Cole Haan cover with hinge.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Oberon daVinci in Saddle


----------



## ValeriGail (Jan 21, 2010)

<----- JavoEdge LumberJack Bookstyle case. I love it.. but I am seriously wanting the new Tweed bookstyle (or maybe the flip, I can't decide) case from Javoedge http://www.amazon.com/JAVOedge-Tweed-Style-Amazon-Kindle/dp/B0038T73IW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A95X41C6DY4I2&s=generic&qid=1266604984&sr=1-1


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

What can I say....I love Pink!!


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Cole Haan in Saddle Tan.

And wow, I see the price has come down from $99.99 to $84.99 (on Amazon).  The black is still $99.99.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Although mine isnt as pebbled as this.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

SinCityReader said:


> What can I say....I love Pink!!


I love pink also. I came very close to getting this cover, but decided on purple because it matched
my current skin, and the skin I want next. 
deb


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I also have the purple ROH from Oberon...and I have to say that I love it!


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love my Bobarra:


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Today it's my new Noreve - 'love it!


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Oberon River Garden in red


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have a beautiful Oberon Avenue of Trees in fern. I had an Oberon World Tree (green) before that, and it, too, was beautiful.


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

I am using my Nancy Drew Cover today


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Hot pink Amazon cover. 

Will probably switch back to the Nancy Drew cover soon, though.


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Oberon da Vinci in saddle


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Javoedge sleeve in pink croc (apparently no longer available).  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

SinCityReader said:


> What can I say....I love Pink!!


Me too, I want that one!


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Hot pink Amazon cover.
> 
> Will probably switch back to the Nancy Drew cover soon, though.


I'm so getting that hot pink cover. It's out of stock right now but when it's not I'm getting it. I love pink and I like the idea of the strap. I keep mine in my pocket book and I hate that opens.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 7, 2010)

Red M-Edge Latitude for my DX and black M-Edge Latitude on my K2


----------



## mickeybjb1 (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Oberon Raven (what else?!  LOL) in taupe...


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

Black Boxwave (replacement for the black w/hinges that broke)  Great quality (incredible price) but I'm just not jazzed about the corners.  I'm on Oberon watch... my new purple Roof of Heaven (velcro) should be here 3/31.  Can't wait.


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

Please forgive me... I just can't resist...  

What else??  How about a raven Raven??  

Hey!!  They now make raven Ravens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Cole Haan Hand-Stained Pebble Grain Leather Cover, Saddle Tan.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I alternate between my sky blue Oberon Dragonfly Pond and my Oberon Tree of Life in Saddle.  Today is a Dragonfly day!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Pink and green Bobarra Austen.  This was the first case I bought and I still love it.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

My brand new Noreve cover in smooth black leather - 'love it!


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Oberon Creekbed Maple in green.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> I alternate between my sky blue Oberon Dragonfly Pond and my Oberon Tree of Life in Saddle. Today is a Dragonfly day!


YOu need another 5 and you can alternate every day of the week


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

My old worn, stained, scuffed up Sandy Vintage Noreve.
And I wouldn't trade it for anything else!


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

My new black leather Noreve. 

<doing the Snoopy happy dance with mrskb>


----------



## Brian8205 (Feb 1, 2010)

Oberon Hokusai Wave in sky blue.


----------



## aislinnteresa (Jan 21, 2010)

The only one I have.   Oberon Creek Bed Maple in Saddle.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Noreve Jean Vintage for DX and I alternate between Noreve ocean blue and Oberon sky blue dragonfly for K2.  K1 stays in it's Oberon navy Hokusai wave.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Brian8205 said:


> Oberon Hokusai Wave in sky blue.


That's really pretty! I love seeing all of the Oberon combinations.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Currently using my original M-Edge in Pink...










I am waiting on a new M-Edge sleeve, Page in Pale Gold. Should be here 4-6.










It was HARD not to get the page sleeve in pink (it is such a pretty pink), but I ordered a new Juicy Daydreamer in a leopard print...


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I only have one - Oberon Tree of Life in green - and I love it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

KindleChickie said:


> Currently using my original M-Edge in Pink...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

These bags are really colourful.


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

what no strange dog covers here i have the old world map


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I meant to say....I love the pink, but that gold is gorgeous! I don't know what happened to my post


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Ruby296 said:


> Noreve Jean Vintage for DX and I alternate between Noreve ocean blue and Oberon sky blue dragonfly for K2. K1 stays in it's Oberon navy Hokusai wave.


I'd love to see a picture of the Noreve ocean blue  This cover was in my top 3 when I purchased the Oberon


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Casse said:


> I'd love to see a picture of the Noreve ocean blue  This cover was in my top 3 when I purchased the Oberon


 Me too! I almost got the Ocean Blue, then decided to go with Black.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I would love to see the Noreve Ocean Blue and the Jean Vintage.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Cardinal said:


> I would love to see the Noreve Ocean Blue and the Jean Vintage.


me too


----------



## robjond (Nov 19, 2009)

Oberon taupe avenue of trees


----------



## Merlilu (Feb 23, 2010)

BRAND NEW Oberon Roof of Heaven in purple.  Have 3 other covers - nothing even comes close .....


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm back to say that I have an Oberon now!
A friend's daughter gifted it to me today.
Wow...speechless I was!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

blazfglori said:


> I'm back to say that I have an Oberon now!
> A friend's daughter gifted it to me today.
> Wow...speechless I was!


 We want to see!!!


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

mrskb said:


> We want to see!!!


Here it is...

















I also started an entire new thread about it.
I'm totally thrilled about it!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

OOOOOOH! Very nice!  I'll be looking forward to reading all about it!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My new to me red Oberon Hummingbird. I bought it from someone here on KB & just received it today. I really wanted it before, but Oberon stopped selling this design about 1 week before I was ready to buy it. I was heartbroken. I was thrilled to see it available on the buy, sell, trade board last week.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> My new to me red Oberon Hummingbird. I bought it from someone here on KB & just received it today. I really wanted it before, but Oberon stopped selling this design about 1 week before I was ready to buy it. I was heartbroken. I was thrilled to see it available on the buy, sell, trade board last week.


Very nice. I have not seen that design before and red is my favorite color!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Very nice. I have not seen that design before and red is my favorite color!


They briefly made it last year. They discontinued it because there were too many production problems. As far as I know, there weren't that many of these sold. They also made it in sky blue.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Margaret said:


> Very nice. I have not seen that design before and red is my favorite color!


I'd be more than tempted to get this in either color (or both!) if they still made this one!!!!!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

You can buy it as a journal but not as a kindle cover.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> You can buy it as a journal but not as a kindle cover.


I believe it's no longer available on their site as a journal cover either.


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

Oberon Celtic Hounds in saddle (got it Friday)


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Margaret said:


> Very nice. I have not seen that design before and red is my favorite color!


Ive never seen that one either. Looks good in red, you are right.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

red is super nice


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I received my new M-edge sleeve and think I am going to switch skins. The yellow is really pretty with the pale gold (looks much better in person) and it reminds me of spring.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

luvmy4brats said:


> My new to me red Oberon Hummingbird. I bought it from someone here on KB & just received it today. I really wanted it before, but Oberon stopped selling this design about 1 week before I was ready to buy it. I was heartbroken. I was thrilled to see it available on the buy, sell, trade board last week.


That's beautiful!
Congrats.


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Trilby said:


> Oberon Celtic Hounds in saddle (got it Friday)


Nice, congrats.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm actually on vacation right now but if you both pm me your email address I can take a pic and send to you via iPhone.  Can't promise that the color will be completely accurate, but it's the best I can do right now!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> My new to me red Oberon Hummingbird. I bought it from someone here on KB & just received it today. I really wanted it before, but Oberon stopped selling this design about 1 week before I was ready to buy it. I was heartbroken. I was thrilled to see it available on the buy, sell, trade board last week.


I was not watching closely enough or there may have been a bidding war!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

eldereno said:


> I was not watching closely enough or there may have been a bidding war!!!!!!!!!


I think it was up for all of about 30 seconds! LOL!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

That hummingbird Oberon would certainly be a best seller if they would make it again!  I would order it in a heartbeat!


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Yeah I never seen that design... They should start making it again along with some new designs... I'm hoping they make that wolf design for the Kindle... There are a lot of different designs for check books, journals, and other stuff...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ruby Sugar red woven Cole Haan for Stella, my K2.  I ADORE IT. With lily skin from dcal girl.  Stunning
Taupe Avenue of trees for my Dx.  Custom wave skin is coming off and matte Gardens at Giverney will replace it.  I like the Oberon Avenue of Trees, but not as much as I thought I would.  Actually, right now, my Dx is wearing the Noreve Passion or something like that.  It's the suede rose color one.  Very nice.  But nothing beats holding an Oberon, although I am getting used to Ruby.
Paula ny


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I just ordered my baby blue Noreve.  Now, I just have to order the Kindle itself.  LOL!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> I just ordered my baby blue Noreve. Now, I just have to order the Kindle itself. LOL!


Gwennie, you crack me up! Get that baby ordered! Now!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I know...I know.  By the light of day.  (Tuesday.)  :: giggles ::


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm currently using my Oberon Navy Hokusai Wave on my K2.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> I just ordered my baby blue Noreve. Now, I just have to order the Kindle itself. LOL!


HOw is that coming along?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

I ordered it yesterday! 

I also found a perfect (colored) turquoise cover on eBay. Price was amazingly cheap (we'll see how the quality is), so I couldn't resist:










OK, I'm done shopping. Honestly.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, to tell the truth, I'm using the cover for my iPad.   but y'all are making me want to go shopping for a new cover for my K1!  She's been using the same cover for way too long!

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Gwennie said:


> I ordered it yesterday!
> 
> I also found a perfect (colored) turquoise cover on eBay. Price was amazingly cheap (we'll see how the quality is), so I couldn't resist:
> 
> ...


That's so pretty! You'll never be done shopping though


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

hush, you!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> I ordered it yesterday!
> 
> I also found a perfect (colored) turquoise cover on eBay. Price was amazingly cheap (we'll see how the quality is), so I couldn't resist:
> 
> ...


Done shopping? No way! Do you have a skin and a Borsa Bella Bag?


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

you aren't paying attention.  I have 2 skins ordered, and fabric going to Melissa for a custom bag!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> you aren't paying attention. I have 2 skins ordered, and fabric going to Melissa for a custom bag!


OOOOoooops! My bad, Gwennie!  You are indeed a very good Kindle accessory shopper! Now I have to go back and check out your choices!!!


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

it's my thread right here in this forum. 

:: whistles ::


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Gwennie said:


> it's my thread right here in this forum.
> 
> :: whistles ::


That explains why I didn't see it! I will look for your thread.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Okay, after 500 trys (yes, I exaggerated. It was only 499! LOL) I finally got this to work. Flickr absolutely refused to work no matter how I tried to resize it so I opened a photo bucket account instead. This photo is huge, but at least it's here!

These are my two Oberon covers. I purchased the Creek Bend Maple first, but the Roof of Heaven kept speaking to me so I had to get it, too! I love them both!

Perhaps now that I was able to post the photo of the covers, I can try to post one with my skin, too! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

On my DX,  Peacock cover in Sky Blue

On my K2.. well I loaned it out to my doctor and provided both my Oberon Gingkko cover in Fern as well as my Sapphire Leather M-Edge Platform cover in case he thought the Oberon wasn't to his liking..

I'll have to find out which one he is using or liking..  or if he even likes the Kindle.

====

Betsy!!!!!  What cover are you using for your iPAD and how does it fit?

Just wondering because I have a friend with an iPAD now and I love enabling her


----------



## Vicki G. (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm extremely happy to say that since my Noreve arrived in the US and at my house and wrapped itself around my Kindle, they have yet to part.  I look at my beautiful Bold Celtic Knot Oberon in Saddle and think how lovely it is but I doubt my Kindle will ever see the inside of it again.  Maybe I should sell the Oberon and just buy a journal in that design?

Decisions.... decisions.... decisions!


----------



## bevie125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Currently I am using the M-edge Prodigy patent leather in leopard. So fabulous! I also bought the black book light to match instead of the white.


----------



## Angel1948 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the Celtic Hounds in wine, just love it.


----------

